# Jobs?



## mstever (May 1, 2012)

Hey everyone,
Just wondering what everyone is doing in Mexico. What kind of job are you now worlking, how are you getting by wilth bills and how did you get started in the field that you are now working? I just kinda want some reasurance before I move my whole life down to Mexico
Me:21 female nursing student


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

mstever said:


> Hey everyone,
> Just wondering what everyone is doing in Mexico. What kind of job are you now worlking, how are you getting by wilth bills and how did you get started in the field that you are now working? I just kinda want some reasurance before I move my whole life down to Mexico
> Me:21 female nursing student


I'll copy and paste a response I gave to a similar question yesterday:

You need a visa with specific work permission to work legally and Mexico heavily protects it's jobs from foreigners. If you don't have a very unique skill that a Mexican can't duplicate, it will be difficult.

Unless you are a Mexican citizen, your chances are almost nil outside of working at a call center, selling timeshares or teaching English. If you were fluent in Spanish you might have a small shot but even then it is tough outside those fields.

It may be easier to start your own business if you are inclined to entrepreneurial ventures. 

A large portion of the folks on this board are retired and receive their money from a US pension or investments. Others have started businesses and have been successful with that.

I'm sorry, that's not a very reassuring answer but that's the way it is with working in Mexico.


----------



## mstever (May 1, 2012)

i am accually fluent in spanish.. so maybe that would work. any idea of where to start?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Unfortunately, the Spanish fluency is only half the issue. You need a skill that Mexicans don't have. There are Mexican nurses a plenty here so that really isn't a good possibility. 

If you really want to live in Mexico, I would say study and get certified as an English teacher and go that route (unless selling timeshares or a call center sparks your interest). Then, once you are here you can keep your eyes peeled for something else. Or who knows, maybe you'll fall in love with teaching. 

Most connections in Mexico are made one to one and personally, there is really nothing like monster.com here.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Unfortunately, the Spanish fluency is only half the issue. You need a skill that Mexicans don't have. There are Mexican nurses a plenty here so that really isn't a good possibility.
> 
> If you really want to live in Mexico, I would say study and get certified as an English teacher and go that route (unless selling timeshares or a call center sparks your interest). Then, once you are here you can keep your eyes peeled for something else. Or who knows, maybe you'll fall in love with teaching.
> 
> Most connections in Mexico are made one to one and personally, there is really nothing like monster.com here.


Nursing and teaching professionals are one of the most obvious disparity in pay between US or Canadian's pay in these professions. A taxista leasing from a company does better in the parts of Mexico I frequent, goes the rumor. The private hospitals and larger private clinics have some semi bilingual nurses, I am told.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

mstever said:


> Hey everyone,
> Just wondering what everyone is doing in Mexico. What kind of job are you now worlking, how are you getting by wilth bills and how did you get started in the field that you are now working? I just kinda want some reasurance before I move my whole life down to Mexico
> Me:21 female nursing student


I wouldn't put too much hope into finding a job. Any job you find wouldn't pay much anyway. You're better off looking for a niche in your local area and starting a business. It's far easier to get the proper visa and far more lucrative.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If you are fluent in Spanish, your best bet may be in working for an international company that is (or is moving to become) active in MX.

The Economist had an article, reprinted in our local paper a few weeks ago, about the boom in manufacturing in automotive and aerospace, among others.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Regarding pay, as AlanMexicali indicated, nursing salaries are quite low in Mexico. My wife was a supervisor of nursing at Hospital ABC in Mexico City. Its one of 2 highly regarded international class private hospitals in Mexico City. At night ,she basically ran the hospital. Her pay was quite a bit less than an LPN in doctor's office in the Detroit metro area would make.

A nurse with a degree AND experience from the USA would most have the most luck finding work in a large private hospital in one of Mexico's larger cities. Other possibilities would be in a private home nursing agency in a major city or perhaps an assisted living facility that caters to English speaking patients. It would be very difficult finding work in your field here unless you received a prior job offer and your employer would sponsor your visa.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Starting a business is always a good option.

If you want to use nursing background a few thoughts.
As stated always better to be sponsored.
There are private assisted living complexes being built near expat heavy cities such as San Miguel. I believe that the one near San Miguel is Cielito Linda although don't think that spelling quite right. They advertise in the weekly San Miguel Atencion newspaper. Since they seem to cater to expats, you might be of interest to them to point that they would help.
2nd thought is private home care. We deliberately bought our Long Term Care policies so that they would pay for home care in Mexico. With the aging expat population in San Miguel, I would expect a pretty high demand. I'm not sure how you would pull this off because unless there is an agency that supplies the home care that could sponsor you, you would need be off the books.


----------

